# Ipo3 baby



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Warrior got her IPO3 title last weekend she had a few mess ups but such is life with a young female. walked the last article of our track making our score 90 instead of a 96. she did a really good job i am ever so happy with her now to fix the sit in motion and work on my focus since it was left somewere elce that day.... But at the end of the day we got an IPO3 title . This is the first home bred Female to get a IPO3 so i am super happy with her my other Home bred female is IPO2 and we are working on the 3 with her also.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Great job, especially with a dog from your own breeding.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Great job!!! Congrats!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Congratulations! WellDone!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

huzzah!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats! Love seeing the girls getting the chance to go the distance in dog sport!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## CarolinaRose (Jun 21, 2014)

Great job! :wild:

It's so nice to see females with higher titles!


----------

